# [B]Hida Scan questions[/B]



## 18860 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this area of the discussion board, I usually hang out in the "Pain forum". I have been having lower right hand side pain for a number of months now. I will try to keep this brief. My doc thinks I have IBS but hasn't wanted to say for sure. I am trying a medicine called Dicetel right now which seems to help. I have had blood tests, x-rays,an ultrasound, a CT scan and a colonoscopy, all with, of course, normal results. It is SOOOO frustrating. Anyway, I keep hearing about the gallbladder on the message boards as a possible culprit so the last time I saw my doc ( a few weeks ago) I brought up the possibility of gallbladder but he says that there is no way the gallbladder could affect my lower abdomen, he would be concerned ONLY if it was upper right pain. I trusted his opinion until I read on this forum from some people (for example StormTrackr) that the gallballder was the problem and they had pain in the same area as me. Am I supposed to request a Hida Scan even though my doc feels the gallbladder is not a possibility? Does anyone else here have lower right side pain? I meet with my doc again in a few more weeks. Can't wait to hear from you all.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I must say I'm in the same boat as you are. My doc keeps insisting that it can't be gallbladder since my blood work has come out "normal" and they did an ultrasound (3 months ago!) that was normal then. I'm thinking about requesting a Hida Scan too. (Not that my current GI doc will do it since he won't even do a colonoscopy) I'm having pain that floats along my right side, from the lower quadrant to the upper quadrant. Right now it seems to be stuck in the upper quadrant.If I find the magic bullet, I'll let you know.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I had a hida scan around the first of July. I have right side pain just below my ribs. The pain really kicks in when I eat anything fatty or with seeds. These are all symptoms of a gall bladder issue. The results - no gall bladder problems. If your pain is in the lower area then I'd suspect it's pain from your colon. The gall bladder will be just under your ribs.


----------

